# Heatmaster vs Central Boiler



## ford4sale (Oct 5, 2014)

I am ready to make a move. I have looked and read until I think I know less than when I started. I will probably go with Heatmaster C250 or Central Boiler Classic. Heatmaster is $2000 less money. Is Central worth $2000 more. I cant afford a gasser but smoke is a concern. Does forced air or natural draft smoke less. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 6, 2014)

What's the price of these boilers?


----------



## arbutus (Oct 6, 2014)

An Eko 40 is probably about the same price as the Heatmaster.

If smoke is a concern, don't go with either.


----------



## ford4sale (Oct 6, 2014)

arbutus said:


> An Eko 40 is probably about the same price as the Heatmaster.
> 
> If smoke is a concern, don't go with either.


----------



## ford4sale (Oct 6, 2014)

5036 is $11000
c250 is $9000
instaled not including ditch or pad
is EKA 40 a gasser ?


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 6, 2014)

EKO are a line of gassers. You should be able to build an outbuilding and put an eko in it for the same or less $$$'s than a own. Burn less wood with no smoke


----------



## Karl_northwind (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think they're making the c250 anymore.  Have you looked at the Heatmaster G series?  true gasser, modulating.


----------



## leon (Oct 6, 2014)

ford4sale said:


> I am ready to make a move. I have looked and read until I think I know less than when I started. I will probably go with Heatmaster C250 or Central Boiler Classic. Heatmaster is $2000 less money. Is Central worth $2000 more. I cant afford a gasser but smoke is a concern. Does forced air or natural draft smoke less. Thanks for any help you can give.


 

==========================================================================================================
IMO,

as long as your discusssing brands and If your going to spend that much money on a forest eater you might as well invest in a Portage and Main coal stoker that can burn soft coal as you have low cost soft coal as a more cost effective alternative.

You can order the coal stoker to burn wood with a detachable coal stoker so
you can burn wood too.

www.portageandmainboilers.com


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 6, 2014)

ford4sale said:


> I am ready to make a move. I have looked and read until I think I know less than when I started. I will probably go with Heatmaster C250 or Central Boiler Classic. Heatmaster is $2000 less money. Is Central worth $2000 more. I cant afford a gasser but smoke is a concern. Does forced air or natural draft smoke less. Thanks for any help you can give.


 
Be prepared to be bashed over the head for considering an outside boiler.  Here on the hearth.com most would group OWB operators just barely above politicians or baby seal hunters.

Personally, if I were trying to decide between those two brands I'd consider which one has the best local dealer support.  Do you have nearby dealers for both?  Central has a large presence in the US so I'm assuming they might have better local support for most people.  Is $2,000 worth the local support if the Heatmaster doesn't have it?  I'd say so, for sure.

Inefficient wood burners are getting a lot of negative attention these days.  But I know plenty of very happy Central Boiler owners around my area.  Aside from the piles of wood they consume they seem to be a real workhorse (eClassic notwithstanding).


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Oct 6, 2014)

Does any body know where those baby seals are??


----------



## ford4sale (Oct 6, 2014)

baby seal fried up right sounds good
a central boiler e classic is very expensive and would probaly never pay out. What is the life of an e classic?
Is it a good option for a gasifyer boiler? The only dealers we have are central bioler,Heatmaster and Hawken.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Have you investigated the possibility of an indoor boiler (gassifier) in an outbuilding? We don't know much about your situation. Maybe you already have a building you could convert or put it in? That building could be used for other things too - like a shop, and to store your winters wood in - under cover, warm & dry.

The dealer I bought from is over 1000 miles away - no regrets.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 8, 2014)

For that kind of money I don't Know why you couldn't go with an indoor gasser in a shed or something, but i don't Know your situation. I bought my boiler from a dealer a few states away and have no regrets


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 10, 2014)

Dealer service is very very overrated.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Oct 11, 2014)

stee6043 said:


> Be prepared to be bashed over the head for considering an outside boiler. Here on the hearth.com most would group OWB operators just barely above politicians or baby seal hunters


 
I was considering going with an indoor gasser at one time, and still am. I ended up buying a very basic OWB to get me going. It is not a long term solution. I am now able get my system running without the huge combined cost of the unit and system. I might be slightly off the "popular" mindset here at Hearth (I have learned a ton here). As I see it, you could heat water by  running it through a copper coil and tossing it in the campfire. I consider a hydronic heating system as 2 very distinct pieces, #1 the water heating unit, #2 the distribution system. I understand fully that to get the ultimate in efficiency, it would be ideal to know what boiler you where going to use when designing the distribution system. I get boiler envy when I read these threads that say "My new Garn just showed up", or "I talked to so-and-so and decided to get the Froling" or "I just bought a new Varmabronnen", but the reality of the situation is that the funding is simply not there for some folks, me being one of them. The boiler I bought, I paid for in cash, hundred dollar bills, because I could. That made the OWB a viable option for me. I understand that it isn't the most efficient. Also, it is not a long term solution for me, as I plan on upgrading to an Econoburn OWB gasser in the future.

So, with all that being said, to the original poster: When considering an OWB, you have think about how fancy you want to go. All the guys here that have suggested to consider an indoor gasser in a shed for the same money are right on, but you have to consider the distribution system. With an indoor gasser you have to consider storage to avoid idling, which increases installation cost. Storage is not needed with an OWB since they have it onboard already, But with the OWB you are going to spend more time behind the saw and looking at more smoke.

Just my $.02


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 11, 2014)

Is insurance a concern or you don't want to have a boiler inside, or lack of space? 

If the situation were different I'd build a boiler shed attached to my house.  House all my wood under an open roof and the boiler as well.  Half encolsed where boiler is and the other half covers the wood supply.  No underground lines to loose heat and $$$$ to install properly, all the mess is outside and you still don't have to scrape snow off the wood before you throw it through the door. 

I'm not a boiler snob in any way, but if smoke is a concern (can you explain) then a gasser is pretty much your only option.  Or a free standing woodstove with some type of secondary burn system. 

TS


----------



## leon (Oct 11, 2014)

ford4sale said:


> I am ready to make a move. I have looked and read until I think
> I know less than when I started.
> I will probably go with Heatmaster C250 or Central Boiler Classic.
> Heatmaster is $2000 less money. Is Central worth $2000 more?
> ...


=======================================================================================================

I will probably get yelled at for this but;

A hot water coal stoker has a faster recovery rate than a forest eater
because it uses anthracite coal which does not smoke when burned
in a coal stoker and provides more heat per ton.


Have you looked at Keystoker, AHS or Axeman Anderson anthracite coal stokers?

The EFM anthracite underfed coal stokers are the Cadillacs and they cost less than an outdoor
wood boiler and many are fifty years old and still making hot water or steam or both. 

They are ment to be installed in homes/with or without  basements or
that can be installed in out buildings if you intend on using hot water heat.

We have a gentleman in New York State that is rebuilding VanWert Anthratherm
underfed coal stokers and reselling them here for half of what you plan on spending
for a forest eater.

With anthracite coal and forced draft you have no smoke and you dont need
a huge amount of water as the stokers combustion system does not require it.


----------



## stratton (Oct 12, 2014)

leon said:


> =======================================================================================================
> 
> I will probably get yelled at for this but;
> 
> ...


Leon, amen i have been mixing 1/2 anthracite 1/2 wood in my ds machine 3200. i cant believe the benefit of burn times and little to no smoke that is produced. I love this time of yr .... burn on


----------



## Armaton (Oct 12, 2014)

leon said:


> I will probably get yelled at for this but;


This statement doesn't make sense to me! You are talking about a boiler, and this is the "Boiler Room". Now if it was the "Wood Boiler Room" maybe. Talk about coal all you like, you are giving the individual another perspective/option that may work for him. In the years that I have read this Forum, I have seen many opinions that make sense, and the only ones that seem to get "FLAMED" are the ones that are self serving for the individual that makes them. If some people get more excited about the "Stewardship" of our natural resource s, and jump on "Smoke dragons" usually cooler heads/Moderators seem to do a good job reeling them in. As long as you aren't suggesting the item to attempt to make a "Profit", suggest away, and I for one appreciate it!


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Oct 12, 2014)

http://nh.craigslist.org/app/4699295529.html

this is the extreme negative on this brand of gasser. there are many like this out there. what concerned me was the short period of time it was deemed inoperable with out major repair. the classic models are still bringing good money used and don't sit for sale too long. 

ive been watching a few new E-classic 1450 installs out there and they seemed pleased so far. couple years in now. 

Been also watching/helping with a biomass 40(1000gallon) install. will check on that one today. final numbers for that DIY install maybe available today. Ill let you know.


----------



## salecker (Oct 12, 2014)

Chicken Farmer said:


> Does any body know where those baby seals are??


Currently residing in the closets of the rich and famous.


----------

